# Need super diagnostician and magician for Trane Variable Speed



## william.a.kaye (2 mo ago)

Dear forum members:

I have a delemma! I live in Florida and my bedroom is in the high 80 degree range for approx a month.
The story begins with my Model 4TTV8036A1000BA variable speed not working at all.
Err 184.08 Err 181.11 Err 177.04.

I have had several HVAC companies over which I can explain latter. 
Opinion 1. Bad inverter board DRV03690 or DRV02613

The company tried to order the board but it was on back order with other customers for months with no known date for arrival

The same ac company sent another tech just to make sure it was the board.and the second tech from the same company said

Opinion 2. Its not your inverter, your have a freon leak in upstairs inside house air handler. The pressures read normal but I added 2 units of freon and it started so I am right.

A week latter it stopped working again and the company sent another tech who said: its not the inverter board, its not a leak its the compressor. 

So I had a second company look at it who said it was the Inverter board and so I had a third company come out who said it was the compressor

All these companies are reputable. At this point they are literally arguing compresssor vs inverter board and I must add one can not even get inverter board (I am under warrantee) .

Some times the compressor makes a funny rapid knocking noise and I thought from a laymans view this would mean its the compressor thats bad but the other company tells me a bad inverter can cause this noise.

I am hot, desperate, frustrated and lost. How do I even get an inverter if the manufacturer has none. Should I just take a crap shoot and put in a new compressor dispite the disagreement between companies. 

Sorry for this rant especially as a new member


----------

